
Should My Kid Learn Mandarin Chinese? - jimsojim
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2011/08/17/should-my-kid-learn-mandarin-chinese/?mod=wsj_share_twitter
======
SCAQTony
If you know Mandarin Chinese there are are about 5-locations in China where
you can communicate or do business:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_territorial_entities_w...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_territorial_entities_where_Chinese_is_an_official_language)

If you know English you can communicate or do business with 67 sovereign
states and 27 non-sovereign entities where English was an official language.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_territorial_entities_w...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_territorial_entities_where_English_is_an_official_language)

If you know French you can communicate or do business with about 29 countries:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_territorial_entities_w...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_territorial_entities_where_French_is_an_official_language)

If you know German you can communicate or do business in about 12 countries:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_territorial_entities_w...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_territorial_entities_where_German_is_an_official_language)

